# horn goes off when cold



## cosmdude (Nov 2, 2004)

So I'm becoming that guy who all the neighbors hate. After getting my airbag replaced on recall in my 210 Versa SL it seems when it gets below 20 or 30 degrees outside the horn will mysteriously blow. I don't normally hear this due to the location of my bedroom but my neighbors do and call me to shut it off. I have found if I wedge something between the steering wheel and horn button I can get it to stop. Plus when it gets warmer it doesn't happen at all. I have brought it back to the dealer who replaced my airbag but they haven't been able to reproduce the problem. So I am at the point where I just want to put in a switch that will switch power off to the horn. My question is does anyone have a clue what color the positive wire is coming off the fuse box? Thanks in advance


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think it is your security system setting off the alarm.


----------

